# Out in the yard with my Sears 135/2.8



## Ron Evers (Aug 17, 2010)

1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 17, 2010)

#4 is cool , frogs make great subjects :thumbup:


----------



## Rudha (Aug 17, 2010)

i love the frog too....also #6 cool shots


----------



## Texas Aggie (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice pictures.

5 and 6 I really like. I like how the berries stand out.


----------



## LotusLove (Aug 17, 2010)

nice!!! :sillysmi: i like them all


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks folks.

We have different environments on our 10 acres, the back 5 being farmed & the front being mostly maintained with about an acre of natural.  The property drops 100' in elevation from front to back.  There are two small weed choked ponds within the maintained area.  This all provides many photo opportunities if you can see the little things most people do not.


----------



## Raizels (Aug 17, 2010)

Ron, you did it again! I love 3, 4 and 5. I don't really get 1.


----------



## usayit (Aug 17, 2010)

great shots...  hahaha.. When you say "yard" I'm thinking 25x50 type yard (in feet)... not 10 acres!  I need a vacation away from the dense populated area I call home.

I agree.  I think the frog is the strongest of the set.



[EDIT]
Just realized that I use the same "Auto Sears MC 135mm 1:2.8" w/ builtin hood with my bellows.  M42 mount with 52mm filter size.   Small world.   I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 18, 2010)

usayit said:


> [EDIT]
> Just realized that I use the same "Auto Sears MC 135mm 1:2.8" w/ builtin hood with my bellows.  M42 mount with 52mm filter size.   Small world.   I haven't used it in a long time.



Yes, same lens but mine is PK mount.  I find the closest focus of 5' a hindrance though.


----------

